# Sony Handycam to iMac connection?



## theroadsplit (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm having a problem with the Sony DCR-SR42 on my new iMac. I just can't even get the Mac to recognize it. I learned a lesson by assuming that the newest Sony gear with the newest Mac gear should just talk and get along well. I haven't even found any proposed solution out there except a $100 Mac software mentioned on the profile for the camera on c|net that I haven't been able to find. (See link below under "The Bad:") Anyone know where to find this software?

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-camc...-32417452.html

Does anyone know if this connection, conversion, anything is possible or should I run it back to Best Buy as quick as possible and see if they'll at least exchange it? Any thoughts anyone?

Peace and Good,
El Marko


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

theroadsplit said:


> I'm having a problem with the Sony DCR-SR42 on my new iMac. I just can't even get the Mac to recognize it. I learned a lesson by assuming that the newest Sony gear with the newest Mac gear should just talk and get along well. I haven't even found any proposed solution out there except a $100 Mac software mentioned on the profile for the camera on c|net that I haven't been able to find. (See link below under "The Bad:") Anyone know where to find this software?
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-camc...-32417452.html





The Site to Which You Linked said:


> We're sorry, but the page you requested could not be found.


Does this camera not have a FireWire connection? I know _my_ Sony MiniDV cam has such a connection. All that you have to do is use the correct cable to connect it to the computer, launch iMovie (if it didn't launch on its own after connection), and import your video.



theroadsplit said:


> Does anyone know if this connection, conversion, anything is possible or should I run it back to Best Buy as quick as possible and see if they'll at least exchange it? Any thoughts anyone?


If it doesn't have a FireWire connection I would take it back. With luck you've got all the packaging and can get it back the way it came (best of luck with that!), and all you'll have to pay is a restocking fee.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

There was a recent Mac update, 10.4.10, that added a bunch of compatibility for some new USB devices. Did you already try installing it?

Also, I recommend you use Firewire. A lot better than USB at data transfer. Most camcorders have a Firewire port.

I also found this link: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4205448&#4205448

$30, which might make it work.


----------



## krusej23 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am having troubles connecting it to my Windows XP laptop. It takes forever(half an hour or longer) for it to connect to the computer and for my computer to recognize the camcorder. Is this normal(I'm assuming not) or is there something I am not doing right? Thanks!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Your question is better asked in one of our spacious Windows-themed fora. Since you're likely to get a larger number of those who know Windows inside and out in such a place you're more likely to get a swift and accurate response there. 

Sorry to be of no more help than this.


----------

